# Help with two fish Id



## RicardoHorta (Dec 11, 2007)

In the Portuguese forum, people are having doubts about these two fish. Most people are unsure about their "purity" and suggest they're hybrids. I'm starting to think that as well. I bought them both around 6 months ago from a local store with a good reputation.

The first is supposed to be a Pseudotropheus demasoni (I can't tell if it's a male or female, but I'm betting it's a male).

The second is supposed to be a female Cynotilapia afra "Cobwe", but I also have doubts about it.

Here are the photos. Sorry, but I'm not a very good photographer.

"demasoni"?




























female afra cobwe?










Thanks in advance,
Ricardo


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

idk on the second one...and as far as the first one demansoni in my experience have a bit more black to them...it kinda reminds me of a female kenyi but just a guess


----------



## RicardoHorta (Dec 11, 2007)

I shot the photos with flash, but shouldn't have, as it "changes" the fish colours on the photo. The "demasoni" is much more darker than in the two first photos. The third photo is a better indicator for what it actually looks like.

Ricardo


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The demasoni looks to be a proper ID. As far as the coloration goes it just looks like a fish that is sub-dominant.

The female cynotilapia does appear to be just that. As far as exact species you will never know as many female cynotilapia species look just like that.


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

doesnt look like a demasoni to me.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

The first picture is 100% definitely Demasoni. I have bred them for a long time and some are alot dark some are lighter. The barring could be better, but they are def Demasoni. Also I have taken thousands of pictures of Demasoni and it tough with the flash it can either make them lot INSANELY COLORFUL or kind of pale and drab like yours are now. As they grow they will color up.


----------

